# How could this PSU plug into a 24pin?



## Gustinc (Aug 13, 2021)

I bought a server power supply for mining purposes, which has the following cables:

12x 6+ 2pin 

12x 6pin

12x6pin 

Molex  for fans

Didn't notice that it doesn't have a 24pin cable for a motherboard and also no cable for the SSD.
Is there a way to connect the 24pin and SSD through adapters or should I refund the PSU?

The website says that the 12x 6pins are for the motherboard. Can I just plug in 4x 6pins in the 24pin?

Also, the motherboard has 2 24pin slots. Do both of them need to be filled?


----------

